# Logging workouts and diet



## tordon (Aug 1, 2005)

just wondering how you guys all are logging your workouts...figuring your daily intakes and such......please don't tell me a calculater and pen and pad......lol....i use an awsome program that takes all of the guess work out of the situation.....it counts water intake..... protien.... cardio.....strength training...body fat.....and much more.....ive been useing it for a about a year now....its nice when you can acctully look at your results on a graph and such....infact it looks after everything for you exept the gear....http://www.crosstrainer.ca/                    :sniper:


----------



## Little Man (Aug 1, 2005)

do you just type in what you eat? i keep track of my calories and weight on my pda i a excel spreadsheet ;0 WHAT IS THE NAME OF IT?


----------



## tordon (Aug 1, 2005)

you type in all of the food value data on any of the groceries and suppliments you buy..or lets say you went out to eat a chicken dinner at kentucky fried chicken it will estimate that.......... it has caloric and all data on eggs, milk spagettie and  most resterants and even mcdonalds (acctully every food you could think of) built rite in.... it also has gaining weight and losing weight fetures....you type in how much protien,carbs and fat you want in your diet..how much weight you want to lose or gain and how fast.....and it will tell you how much you need to consume that day and every day depending on how fast you want to reach your goals........bodyfat percenteges if you have calipers, and if not it will estimate your bodyfat for you...it tells you...it takes down your heart rate...tells you if your inshape or not.....figures out and logs your workouts.....your mental wellbeing....your apointments your vitamin intake......it even takes into consideration things like your bmr and so on.....it does so many things i simply couldn't mention them all here....but it takes all the guess work out of being fit..........it drasticly helped me increase my health..... :sniper:


----------

